# C-Shock Challenge!



## chikata (Jun 16, 2007)

I absolutely love the c-shock collection and from what I've read it looks like a lot of you guys and gals do to. So I propose a challenge...

Two Looks Using C-shock products as the main focus whether it be the eyeshadow, lip gelee or lipstick or all three.

First Look has to be something bold and wild. Go nuts with it show everyone how fantastically shocking the collection is. 

Second Look has to be something more relaxed and calm, more dare I say it, neutral.

Good luck and have fun ^^


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 16, 2007)

nice!

I was just thinking about actually playing with my C-shock stuff today


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 17, 2007)

Can't wait to see what you guys come up with!


----------



## verdge (Jun 20, 2007)

I did this make-up and actually posted as FOTD... 

this one looks kinda neutral for me...






But... when I close my eyes... "Ooops!!! I didn't know she's wearin' hella colors!!!"






Did I pass the challenge? haahhaha..


----------



## chikata (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *verdge* 

 
_I did this make-up and actually posted as FOTD... 

this one looks kinda neutral for me...

But... when I close my eyes... "Ooops!!! I didn't know she's wearin' hella colors!!!"


Did I pass the challenge? haahhaha.._

 

OMG! I love both of those they are so pretty.. I like how you used similar colours but your more intense look the colours are more bold. I lvoe the choice of lipstick as well. Awesome job


----------



## breathless (Jun 20, 2007)

oooo! i just got my c shock package in the mail today! i'll see what i can come up with tomorrow =]


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 24, 2007)

Here's an FOTD I posted a while back...


----------



## chikata (Jun 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicyaddict* 

 
_Here's an FOTD I posted a while back...
_

 
Ooooh that's so pretty! I love the eyeliner, it goes perfectly with your look. Also, kinda off topic but you look exactly like this girl I work with lol.


----------



## Emmi (Jun 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicyaddict* 

 
_Here's an FOTD I posted a while back...

























_

 
Love the look on you!!!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 24, 2007)

Posted these in an FOTD, then noticed there was a C-Shock Challenge. Guess this would be for the BOLD look lol.


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 25, 2007)

sheilab should def enter herfotd post here!


grrr sorry... she did moonbathe and not c shock.. darn!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_sheilab should def enter herfotd post here!


grrr sorry... she did moonbathe and not c shock.. darn!_

 

Actually she should enter it!! It's a natural look using some C-Shock colors...that should qualify her, shouldn't it?


----------



## MissxRae (Jun 29, 2007)

ok heres mine

neautral










now DramATiC


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 29, 2007)

you look great!!! got some skillz girl


----------



## user79 (Jul 2, 2007)

MissxRae - AWESOME hairdo! Mind explaining how you did that?


----------



## Kim. (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_MissxRae - AWESOME hairdo! Mind explaining how you did that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'd like to know too! I'd love to try out this hairstyle. 

MissxRae what did you use for the second more dramatic look?


----------



## MissxRae (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_MissxRae - AWESOME hairdo! Mind explaining how you did that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello, and thank you!  I got this look by teasing the front of my hair, layers/ bangs.  I devide the front so both sides are even and then i start with the back first and i tease the hair and then i take the front portion and then I tease it as well and then its going to look realy weird so what i do it lightly comb the hair back and over  until it looks nice and sleek and then i bobby pin the hair togather and add a little hairspray. i hope this helps


----------



## MissxRae (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_I'd like to know too! I'd love to try out this hairstyle. 

MissxRae what did you use for the second more dramatic look?_

 
i used alll the colors from the C shock collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 romping passionate wondergrass bang on blue fab and flashy going bananas big t


----------



## Kim. (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissxRae* 

 
_i used alll the colors from the C shock collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 romping passionate wondergrass bang on blue fab and flashy going bananas big t_

 
Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, sorry to ask but what did you use on your lips and cheeks for the second look too? I just can't even get over how gorgeous you and your makeup are!


----------



## MissxRae (Jul 3, 2007)

Lips for the first look I made my own out of the firespot eyeshadow mixed and blended with clear gloss and cheeks for first look I used other worldly blush and after dusk blush for the 2nd look I made my own lip stick again lòl I used passionate e-s with clear gloss I used blush baby on the cheeks 
And thank you for the comliment it made me smile


----------



## s_prev (Jul 7, 2007)

I love your hair and both makeup looks. Your blending skills are A++


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Jul 8, 2007)

Hot hoT h0T ! ^______^ all of u Gurls Look "HOT" !


----------



## milamonster (Jul 19, 2007)

this is hot! and i love the liner, it's perfect,g reat colors!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicyaddict* 

 
_Here's an FOTD I posted a while back...


























_


----------



## ladynpink (Jul 24, 2007)

wow these are amzing!!!...i like it


----------



## majacat (Jul 24, 2007)

MissxRae said:


> ok heres mine
> 
> neautral
> 
> ...


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Aug 1, 2007)

you look gorgeous and i love you monroe piercing


----------



## MissxRae (Aug 11, 2007)

majacat said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *MissxRae*
> 
> ...


----------



## Emmi (Feb 23, 2008)

MissxRae You look so pretty! I love your hair!!!


----------



## BaybeShell (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow, ladies.  You all did a great job! I'm very impressed.


----------



## ilkohl (Apr 3, 2008)

Old one that I did with C-shock




Free file hosting from File Den! 

MAC Bang on blue e/s
MAC Big T e/s
MAC Wondergrass e/s
MUFE Star Powder 944 
MAC Power point engraved
Dior Maximeyes mascara


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 23, 2008)

beautifull looks


----------

